# Anyone with Quickbooks Experience for entering Product Matrix?



## Heretic City (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am using QB 2008 and I am entering all of my stock for the first time. I am making a separate entry for every color and size within the same design. So for example say Design #1 comes in Blue and pink and S,M,L. Is there any way to enter the design once and choose the size color options for it to generate and track each of those sizes and colors? Or, do I have to manually enter: Design 1 blue small, design 1 Blue Medium, Design 1 Blue Large, etc....? Right now I am doing the latter and it is painful. Help Please!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the world of Quickbooks Inventory 

To my knowledge, only their Point of Sale software has the capability of handling size/color/design issues. If you are using their lower level (like I am), you would need to create a separate product for every combination of garment, design, color and size. 

Do you also track how many blanks you have? They would need to be separate products as well. 

What I ended up doing was creating the blanks and inventory products and the designs/colors as services. As I create finished garments, I create an inventory assembly that is a combination of the design/garment/size/color/design/color. That way I can tell by design what I have in stock and also by blank garment what I have in stock.

It's a royal PITA but I haven't found a better way...


----------



## Heretic City (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks TFalk- I painfully (I think I have carpal Tunnel from the data entry) entered everything by color and size, making a hundred entries for each design. I do not have POS- just the 2008 Premier version.


----------



## A5150Ylee (Sep 5, 2009)

If you really do have 100's of item combinations, and have the information in something like Excel; then you may want to look at a marco player for your PC. Dataloader is a free download used mostly for Oracle but it can be used with Quickbooks.

You write down all the keystrokes to enter an inventory item. Then create the sequence of keystrokes in their software (and you can use cut and paste from Excel for ease of moving over the changing data.)

Then you say 'Play' and watch it type in all the data for you. It can be a little buggy sometimes, but I've done it several times in Quickbooks and it works pretty good for the most part.

Again, since you would have to learn to use Dataloader (which can be a pain sometimes) it would only be worth it if you are looking at several hundred items.

Also, there are other options besides Dataloader. It's just I know that one does work with Quickbooks because I've used it.

Wiley


----------

